# Chantrelles



## jeffm

jeffm said:


> Chant pins are crazy in my early spot two days ago but still running behind compared to last couple years, usually picking that spot by july 4th. Hardwoods are pinning on high mossy mounds but seem to be running on time imo. Middle july should be great hopefully. Mother nature.. time will tell.


Checked my early spot last night again where they were pinning, tiny but some are getting a cap on them. Last time I checked it was 6/31.


----------



## PicaTommy

jeffm said:


> Checked my early spot last night again where they were pinning, tiny but some are getting a cap on them. Last time I checked it was 6/31.
> View attachment 411663
> 
> View attachment 411665


I was having anxiety attacks about the pins and buttons I found not getting rain until yesterday. I'll check on them again tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm

PicaTommy said:


> I was having anxiety attacks about the pins and buttons I found not getting rain until yesterday. I'll check on them again tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I understand..this pic is from last year july 2nd, next to no rain at all in june, finally july 10th I belive it was it rained. These chants dried up and were leather like in this pic.


----------



## rork

Some expansion has happened near me in washtenaw. Hope you had rain too.


----------



## Sparky23

Very nice Jeff. Good choice on knives as well.


----------



## rork

I have scored at three of my standard spots in or near washtenaw one of which was “only with beech trees” despite nice oaks. It is certainly not tons of them yet. Picture shows about a third of my take. Nearly stepped on baby turkeys.


----------



## Shroom0011

Found quite a lot yesterday. This was just the first sighting of them


----------



## PicaTommy

Nice work guys! I'm finding them too. Some of the very first chants were stunted or infested, but there are lots more popping up.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PicaTommy

Nice work guys! I'm finding them too. Some of the very first chants were stunted or infested, but there are lots more popping up.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rork

I found excellent quality today from ones I spotted Friday and there was a new flush of small ones that I’ll return for later. A little knife porn to go with the shroom porn. It’s my deer sticker that my French hunting buddy got me in 2002.


----------



## Brian S

_
Got these in Gladwin this past weekend. Left a lot that were just starting._


----------



## rork

I had to leave the big ones at a new suspicious spot but still managed two pounds after work. Wish I had more time to scout all over the state.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

July 12


----------



## rork

I was surprised by chants in good condition near Lansing with beech trees on silty soil. Found new spot near me near Jackson on the usual gravel soil and oaks but they were goners, and stunted.
Bonus small Laetiporus cincinnatus.


----------



## PicaTommy

rork said:


> View attachment 414189
> I was surprised by chants in good condition near Lansing with beech trees on silty soil. Found new spot near me near Jackson on the usual gravel soil and oaks but they were goners, and stunted.
> Bonus small Laetiporus cincinnatus.


Had to work hard yesterday at 4 spots to find barely a pound of chants, 90% of them were toast. They hardly let out any liquid at all in the pan but still tasty!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanP

Up north dry in the center and NE lower -- no chants this weekend. found a few small 
buttons that we dried up.


----------



## rork

Got 3 pounds but only half shown here. Over half the ones I saw were no good. Livingstone, gravel, oaks. Phasmatis=ghost. I had about 1.75 inches of rain Tuesday. There was another downpour in places today. I study 7 day rain maps. 
I love where chants are right in a popular trail and nobody bothers. I, America, love thee, land of the free and so forth.


----------



## PicaTommy

Hoping that trend changes. Headed to Alpena for my kid's fishing tourney, which means I'll have all day to shroom hunt while he is on the water.


DanP said:


> Up north dry in the center and NE lower -- no chants this weekend. found a few small
> buttons that we dried up.


Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm

PicaTommy said:


> Hoping that trend changes. Headed to Alpena for my kid's fishing tourney, which means I'll have all day to shroom hunt while he is on the water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This is what I found towards alpena two days ago, red oaks. Good luck!


----------



## jeffm

Some chants were just poking up thru the leaves, but most were on mounds of moss.


----------

